# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 48)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....


*What tool do you wish you had, but just haven’t yet purchased, and why haven't you? 



*


----------



## Tclem

Because my wife won't let me

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13

Ha! That's awesome....imagine it getting stuck on some rebar and it just tossin ya a few feet? Ouchie!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

One of these but I would be scared to move it let alone use it

Same applies to this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

I would like to have a lathe at some point. I have NO room for one now, but I look at all the incredible things y'all guys crank out and want to try it at some point. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 91616
> 
> One of these but I would be scared to move it let alone use it
> 
> Same applies to this
> 
> View attachment 91617



Those are awesome Mike! I can't tell on my phone, is that top one a jointer?


----------



## Blueglass

Desktop metal lathe... I'm working on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Those are awesome Mike! I can't tell on my phone, is that top one a jointer?



Yep - a huge old one- Love that old stuff- Not going happen though.........


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Yep - a huge old one- Love that old stuff- Not going happen though.........



I'd love to have one of those huge old bandsaw at some point...


----------



## justallan

I would say the one that I NEED would be an exhaust system, but the one that I WANT is a large planer/drum sander combo.
I somehow have the idea of building my own exhaust system and as for the planer/sander, that may be my next big purchase.


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> I would say the one that I NEED would be an exhaust system, but the one that I WANT is a large planer/drum sander combo.
> I somehow have the idea of building my own exhaust system and as for the planer/sander, that may be my next big purchase.



I have a couple dust collection units that I will be selling cheap if you are coming in this direction..........


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tool wish list:
Benchtop mortiser, thinking a powermatic
20" carbide insert planer, thinking Grizzly
Maybe a disc sander.
oscilating sander, thinking the Ridgid belt/ spindle sander.
And I have always entertained the idea of getting a real wood working drill press, but I have yet to find one that really has all the features that I want.
This last year I scratched a lot of tools off of my list as I found good deals on used stuff and purchased myself 2 brand new lathes! I now have dust collection, I scored 2 used units for less than the price of one new one. I never had that in my old shop so this is a big thing to scratch off my list. 
I'm thinking of upgrading some of my cordless tools or just adding to them. I have thought at times of upgrading my table saw to a heavier cabinet type saw, but my old saw still works good and I kinda have an emotional attachment to it. I have had it for over 30 yrs. 
But our shops are constantly evolving and we are constantly changing them and upgrading our tools, I don't think it ever ends really. When I think I'm done I try new things and then the wish list grows again. Thank god I have no interest in a laser or cnc router, lol.
And then there's the metal shop.......................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Mike1950 said:


> I have a couple dust collection units that I will be selling cheap if you are coming in this direction..........


Very interested. I wondering if shipping would sour the deal so bad that it would just be a pain.
I do have a co-worker though that comes out to Seattle every year at Christmas, possibly we can work something out.
Please PM me makes models and prices, if you could.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Right now I'd like to add a CNC router to the shop, Why haven't I you ask, Trying to figure out how fast I can get a return on the initial investment to be able to justify it so my wonderful wife wouldn't kill me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> Very interested. I wondering if shipping would sour the deal so bad that it would just be a pain.
> I do have a co-worker though that comes out to Seattle every year at Christmas, possibly we can work something out.
> Please PM me makes models and prices, if you could.
> Thanks



I will get you Model and pics- one is a HF- I bought for a spare $50. works perfect. The other is shop fox- been very good-no problem until I broke switch-dropped a board on it and shorted it. It has the garbage can collector /separator. They are basically the same machine. I need the room. $150 for the whole works (both)with some hose and a few gates.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

The past year and a half has been very good for me in regards to adding tools to my shop. However, there are still some holes to fill.

Not 100% certain what my next purchase will be, but I've already started saving up for it. The top of my lists of wants are: new drill press, 6" belt/9" disc sander, mortiser, drum sander. However, my plan has been to build my drum sander - have a motor, just need to start collecting the rest of the parts I need and find time to start building. I also dream of having a large jointer. (Especially since I still haven't finished getting my jointer restored and usable since buying it.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> The past year and a half has been very good for me in regards to adding tools to my shop. However, there are still some holes to fill.
> 
> Not 100% certain what my next purchase will be, but I've already started saving up for it. The top of my lists of wants are: new drill press, 6" belt/9" disc sander, mortiser, drum sander. However, my plan has been to build my drum sander - have a motor, just need to start collecting the rest of the parts I need and find time to start building. I also dream of having a large jointer. (Especially since I still haven't finished getting my jointer restored and usable since buying it.)



Matt, just take a trip to west Texas there's a pretty good drum sander that's just sitting there, save you the trouble of building one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Matt, just take a trip to west Texas there's a pretty good drum sander that's just sitting there, save you the trouble of building one!



Least you could've done was drive it up to Kansas City a couple weeks ago so I wouldn't have to drive so far to get it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I want one of these even though I need it like I need a pair of chicken lips sincce I have been out of electronics for a coons age.






But while we are dreaming might as well dream big. A portable WBS . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Woodworking or any type tools?


----------



## ripjack13

Meh...tool is a tool. Post up which one of either?


----------



## Brink

I keep wanting a Fluke scope meter. But $2k is a lot, and I keep having these crazy thoughts of having a huge mechanics tool sale and concentrating on woodworking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415

Or one very similar .... Just trying to convince the boss I really need this and some attachments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> I want one of these even though I need it like I need a pair of chicken lips sincce I have been out of electronics for a coons age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But while we are dreaming might as well dream big. A portable WBS . . . .
> 
> View attachment 91623


I'd go broke on alcohol trying to figure out the DigiRule

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

woodman6415 said:


> View attachment 91641
> Or one very similar .... Just trying to convince the boss I really need this and some attachments



I bought a 30 hp Kobota this spring. Sure is easier on the  back. I love it. 1 gallon of diesel goes a long ways..............

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Van Asperen

Moisture meter ,what is best? Metal detector Again which is best . I need/want almost tool and/or support equipment for the band saw mill Norman ,my mill partner has all the support equipment but he is 40 miles from me.

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody

David Van Asperen said:


> Moisture meter ,what is best? Metal detector Again which is best . I need/want almost tool and/or support equipment for the band saw mill Norman ,my mill partner has all the support equipment but he is 40 miles from me.
> 
> Dave



I've been checking out metal detectors. Everything I read points me to the Garret Ace 250. I'll be getting one soon. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

I think a bandsaw mill is on my list and I would have one if I had more money than that other guy at the auction on Saturday.
Curt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sidecar

Tuff question
.......... Ahhh banjo lessons
Pick'n moves the mind.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar

CWS said:


> I think a bandsaw mill is on my list and I would have one if I had more money than that other guy at the auction on Saturday.
> Curt


But I herd you was in fight !


----------



## Jim Beam

Jointer. Just been putting it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Bandsaw that will cut more than 3 or 4 inches.
Good drill press.
Better lathe - there's just something wrong when you can stall it out trying to rough out a blank.
Bandsaw mill - and room to put it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 91616
> 
> One of these but I would be scared to move it let alone use it



I had two of those that were restoration projects but just never had the time. One was 13" Porter and the other was a 18" or 19" Faye and Egan. I sold the Porter and donated the Faye and Egan to guy that I know that just restored an old circle saw mill that he runs with a Minneapolis steam engine. He has a small shop of line shaft equipment that he was looking to add a big jointer to for his antique equipment demos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

